# Office Hours: The Gospel-Driven Life



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 19, 2010)

This week, _Office Hours_ talks with Mike Horton, J. Gresham Machen Professor of Systematic Theology and Apologetics at Westminster Seminary California about his latest book, _The Gospel Driven Life: Being Good-News People in a Bad-News World_. 

This book is available through The Bookstore at Westminster Seminary California


Listen now
Find out more about _Office Hours_

Find previous episodes

Subscribe and listen to _Office Hours_ in iTunes.

Contact _Office Hours_

Thanks for listening.


----------

